# Merckx Corsa- Motorola/Caloi Paint Job



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Picked this baby up on EBay the other day for about 3 bills. Made from Columbus SLX and lugged. Frames 51 ctc with a 53 top tube and 130mm spacing on the back. The previous owner had mounted an ahead adapter but this will come off, replaced by a more traditional quill stem of yet to be determined make.

Bit of an impulse buy given that I already have 4 bikes built up and two other frames in what is a 3 bedroom flat in London. The wife gave me that odd look but that was all. Will no doubt wait until I return to the States in a couple of months to build this one up and also find all my old catalogs and magazines to find out the exact geometry of the Corsa lineup. I seem to recall that the seat tube angle's 75 or so in this size versus the Century which is 73.3. Should be a nice complement to my Merckx EX titanium frame.

Weight's not too bad, 4.5 lbs, excluding the fork, BB, HS and ahead adapter.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Nice find brotha man!*

Must be nice being small.Your competition rate on frames of that size IS very small.When are you moving back stateside and where might you be moving back to?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Well, yes and no*

Natural selection also means there are fewer small frames to begin with, so.....

Well, still without a job internally with the company as one must find their own way! :-( Hopefully something will come up in the next week and then it's back to Fairfield, Connecticut. That will put an end to my riding everyday of the year without the temps being under freezing. A complete bummer, never mind losing Eurosport broadcasts and just hoping over the Continent to watch bike races or just travel. Well, all good things come to an end and no regrets. Timing is about 60 days so complete panic will break out shortly. 



SPINDAWG said:


> Must be nice being small.Your competition rate on frames of that size is very small.When are you moving back stateside and where might you be moving back to?


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*True about your selection,hadn't thought about that.*

I wish you the best of luck in the weeks to come.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Thanks*

Much appreciated.



SPINDAWG said:


> I wish you the best of luck in the weeks to come.


----------



## j-son (Jul 16, 2002)

*very cool*

what a find ... that would be my perfect second bike (to back up a team sc). once you get a merckx, you'll always want one in the stable. you may lust after other tasty bits, but there something about a classic merckx that is just right.

well done with the find ... and best of luck with the job search.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Sweet, sweet, sweet, sweet*

sweet, sweet, sweet,sweet, sweet, sweet,sweet, sweet, sweet,sweet, sweet, sweet,sweet, sweet, sweet,sweet, sweet, sweet


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

very nice


----------

